# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studi di settore società in liquidazione.

## 17ad

Una srl è stata messa in liquidazione il 24/05/2006, nel marzo 2007 è stata inviata la dichiarazione per il periodo 01/01-24/05/2006 utilizzando il modello Unico 2006; non sono stati allegati gli studi di settore indicando come causa di esclusione "1 inizio/cessazione attività". Secondo voi dovevano essere allegati gli studi? E opportuno fare un'integrativa?
Grazie per i Vs. pareri.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Non vorrei sbagliarmi, la ma causa di cessazione attività va indicasta solo in caso di chiusira di partita iva..... 
Degli studi di settore per le società in liquidazione se ne è parlato qui  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...t=liquidazione 
ciao   

> Una srl è stata messa in liquidazione il 24/05/2006, nel marzo 2007 è stata inviata la dichiarazione per il periodo 01/01-24/05/2006 utilizzando il modello Unico 2006; non sono stati allegati gli studi di settore indicando come causa di esclusione "1 inizio/cessazione attività". Secondo voi dovevano essere allegati gli studi? E opportuno fare un'integrativa?
> Grazie per i Vs. pareri.

----------


## 17ad

Sulle "istruzioni parte generale" agli studi viene indicato che il periodo antecedente la liquidazione è considerato periodo di cessazione dell'attività; comunque indipendentemente dalla causa di esclusione indicata nel modello, mi sembra di aver capito che a partire dall'01/01/2007 devono essere allegati gli studi di settore sia in caso di cessazione che di liquidazione. Ho letto il forum già aperto, ma parla del periodo di liquidazione (nel mio caso 25/05-31/12/2006) da dichiarare con Unico 2007 mi pare che in tal caso le cose siano già chiare sulla base delle instruzioni, ma come devo comportarmi con l'Unico 2006 relativo al periodo 01/01-24/05/2006? E' obbligatorio allegare gli studi anche se le istruzioni ad unico 2006 escludono l'obbligo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Se le istruzioni dicono che non si devono compilare.... io non li compilerei.
Porova magari a vedere che ti dice il software, dovrebbe inibirti la compilazione. 
ciao   

> Sulle "istruzioni parte generale" agli studi viene indicato che il periodo antecedente la liquidazione è considerato periodo di cessazione dell'attività; comunque indipendentemente dalla causa di esclusione indicata nel modello, mi sembra di aver capito che a partire dall'01/01/2007 devono essere allegati gli studi di settore sia in caso di cessazione che di liquidazione. Ho letto il forum già aperto, ma parla del periodo di liquidazione (nel mio caso 25/05-31/12/2006) da dichiarare con Unico 2007 mi pare che in tal caso le cose siano già chiare sulla base delle instruzioni, ma come devo comportarmi con l'Unico 2006 relativo al periodo 01/01-24/05/2006? E' obbligatorio allegare gli studi anche se le istruzioni ad unico 2006 escludono l'obbligo?

----------

